# Enfuse



## DaveV (Nov 7, 2008)

I have now tried multiple times to use the Enfuse plug-in with the Align Image stack plug-in and it just always give me an error about not being able to run the application Exiftool

Please see the attachment. 

I did exactly what the install instructions said. I've put the plug-in in the user/library/application support/Adobe/lightroom/modules  folder. 

I  then used the plugin manager to install it...

Is this right. The Enfuse+AlignImageStack is in my applications folder

I have also tried to disable the metadata writing, but I still get the same message...



Help anyone?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Dawey

Which version of the LR Enfuse plugin are you running?  I believe 3.1' is the latest.

And did you install the other part of the program too?  http://timothyarmes.com/lrenfuse.php?sec=install


----------



## DaveV (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes , I just downloaded it all from the web site. .... tried both the DMG file and the other option under mac os X .... still nothing.

It worked fine with LR1.4....

DOes it work with Leopard?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't tried it in 2.x I don't think... or maybe I did?  Drop Tim a PM or email.


----------

